
Fake news of a fatal car crash wiped out $4B in ethereum’s market value - rmason
https://qz.com/1014559/vitalik-buterin-dead-a-hoax-on-4chan-crashed-ethereums-price/
======
gus_massa
I'll copy a comment from a previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14641363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14641363)
(14 points, 3 days ago, 4 comments)

By user: x775

> _The posts on 4chan surfaced several hours after the initial devaluation
> began (which not only affected, and still affects, ethereum, but virtually
> every other cryptocurrency too [0][1]) and was consequently not the root
> cause - though the subsequent reports might have influenced some traders. It
> is however easy to argue that ethereum, still very much in its infancy, rely
> almost entirely on Vitalik 's continued well-being and leadership._

> _[0]:[https://coinmarketcap.com/](https://coinmarketcap.com/) [1]:
> [https://bitcoinwisdom.com/](https://bitcoinwisdom.com/) ._

